# My brain is hurting!!!



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

after the fiasco that is arising out of my clutch saga, i want to transfer the cost of everything to do with the clutch fitting, and a little more to a barclaycard "offer", so i was wondering which of these is the best offer per £1000 transferred.....


Balance transfer offers


0% interest until 1 April 2020 - 2.4% fee applies
Fee applied 
2.4%
Available to transfer 
£100.00 to £8,162.61
This offer ends 
30 Apr 2019


0% interest until 1 October 2019 - 0.9% fee applies
Fee applied 
0.9%
Available to transfer 
£100.00 to £8,162.61
This offer ends 
30 Apr 2019


3.4% interest until 1 April 2022 - 0% fee applies
Fee applied 
0%
Available to transfer 
£100.00 to £8,162.61
This offer ends 
30 Apr 2019


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

If its only the £1000 say...would the middle offer not be the cheapest? From 1/4/2019 till 21/10/2019 - you'd pay back £1009 if its only the 0.9% added to the total balance?

Unless it works different, I don't use these offers tbh


----------



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

If it’s already on a credit card then 2nd one has the lowest interest as already said but you’d need to pay off the balance in the next 7 months


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

The ‘best’ offer is the middle one IF you have cleared it by the 1st of October. What are the rates if that date passes?

It’s also very reliant on how much you’re actually transferring - the added timescale for option 1 would only cost an extra £15 over option 2 per thousand pounds but if you’re moving over £8k (for example) then that’s £120 in fees.


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

It’s middle, top, bottom if you intend to pay off the card in the offer periods.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Reverts back to around 18% apr I think 

Was hoping for a rough fee per £1000


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

bidderman1969 said:


> Reverts back to around 18% apr I think
> 
> Was hoping for a rough fee per £1000


£9 if its 0.9% one off fee applied mate, per £1k


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

What is the 3.4% over 3 years though?


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

If its £1k over 3 years @3.4% APR, 

its £1052.46, £29.23 per month. 

If ita £1k over 3 years @ 3.4% flat rate

Its £1102, £30.62 per month.


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

bidderman1969 said:


> Reverts back to around 18% apr I think
> 
> Was hoping for a rough fee per £1000


If its 18% APR after, on £1k its £1277.64 and £35.49 monthly.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Are you able to look at other banks as my Halifax CC was 0% on purchase and balance transfers for something like 29 months.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

BrummyPete said:


> Are you able to look at other banks as my Halifax CC was 0% on purchase and balance transfers for something like 29 months.


Yes, I have seen the Halifax one that gives 0% for either 26 or 29 months as well, so maybe another option as well :thumb:


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

Tesco have a 20 month 0% balance transfer credit card that also has a 0% balance transfer fee. So pretty much win win!

https://www.tescobank.com/credit-cards/balance-transfer-card-2/


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Got a Tesco card but doesn’t have any offers on mine at moment


----------

